# Questions about PMQ's and basic training with family.



## mckenziediesel (4 May 2011)

Hello all, I have been searching and cant seem to find a steady answer for this, if there is one than im sorry. I am looking into doing the CFAEP and hopefully will get to start a career as a combat engineer. My question is what happens to my family while I am in school for 7 months (I beleive its 7). Do we live in PMQ's? Or do they stay in our hometown (Winnipeg) while im gone? While im in Borden do i have to stay in barracks or can I rent a place for my family and I? Also after training when I get posted (hopefully) do I have the option to live off base or do I have to live in barracks for a while? I have a wife and a son and im kinda new to this so please take it easy. Any answers would be appreciated. Also another question: Can I bring a cell phone to basic training? Or is it against regulations? (kinda a dumb question and off topic I know)  ???
Thanks
-Andrew


----------



## JB 11 11 (4 May 2011)

Hey Mckenzie,
Im not in the system yet (fingers crossed!!!) but from the little I know, during BMQ I believe you will be required to live in barracks along with your course mates. I can't see them letting you off base as part of the training is keeping your bunk area spotless and in order. Think about it.... how will they be able to give you inspections if your at home?   Wouldn't that be nice!

All kidding aside, for BMQ you will be away from your family and I would expect the same once you ship out to your trade school (Gagetown?). That said, in terms of where and when your family can join you, i.e. get into a PMQ.... I can't tell you. 

Good luck with your course!


----------



## medicineman (4 May 2011)

When you're in BMQ, you won't be allowed to live off Base...in fact, you won't be authorized to move your family to that location.  You MAY be authorized to move your family to Gagetown depending on the potential duration of your posting there - you'd have to apply through your chain of command to have the posting restrictions lifted though, as it's not a given.  When you're posted to your regiment, authority to move your family will likely be given then.

MM


----------



## mckenziediesel (5 May 2011)

thanks guys   I can never seem to get a strait answer out of the recruiters.


----------



## Lare (23 May 2011)

Im about to go through the process of requesting to live off base during my QL3's, i also have a spouse and a child, so ill keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 May 2011)

You're most definitely going to need to maintain a bedspace at a minimum, Lare. If your family is local, they will probably let you live out during your time in PAT, but a QL3 course has some wierd hours and you may be required to stay in the barracks. Don't be late for a timing if you get approved, because you'll very quickly lose your living-out privledges.


----------



## George Wallace (23 May 2011)

Lare said:
			
		

> Im about to go through the process of requesting to live off base during my QL3's, i also have a spouse and a child, so ill keep you posted on the outcome.



My condolances.  It is hard when one's family is ill while on a career crse.  You should ensure that your staff know about your personal problems so that they can take that into consideration if you have poor or failing marks.


----------



## Lare (23 May 2011)

I'll*  :

I used to think you guys were tough with grammar and spelling, that is, until I met my Mcpl who had us write memo's until they were flawlessly perfect.

I apologize for the lack of punctuation.


----------



## George Wallace (23 May 2011)

Lare said:
			
		

> I used to think you guys were tough with grammar and spelling, that is, until I met my Mcpl who had us write memo's until they were flawlessly perfect.
> 
> I apologize for the lack of punctuation.



I hope others take your reply to heart.  I, as well as many others one on the site, have been forced to not only redo a memo or two dozen, but reports as well.  I have even had to redo Leave Passes so that everyone on crse had the same standard.  It really irks me when I see a person come onto this site and start right away in their first post saying that they want to become an officer and that they hold a university degree, but can't write using proper writing skills.  Even in university, it was demanded of me to use the highest of standards when it came to writing.  I seriously don't know what passes as an education standard today, if what we see here is the norm of university graduates.  In the CF it is a requirement to have the highest standards in your writing, as you will be producing and QC'ing numerous documents.  Clear and concise communication skills are a must.

Just think; someday you may be that MCpl demanding the same of your students.   ;D


[Edit to QC my own spelling.]


----------



## Lare (23 May 2011)

Someday! He's a Jimmy too 

On a side note, my entire platoon had to redo our leave passes for this weekend, 4 still got it wrong, even with our Pl. 2IC walking us through it. Their leave passes were torn up in front of them and their long weekend plans blown.

The morale of the story: Pay attention in Memo/Leave Pass class!


----------



## Mudshuvel (30 May 2011)

Hey Lare,

_Usually_ if posted somewhere longer than 180 days your family can come with you. Of course, there are exceptions to every rule. I spoke with my recruiter concerning _if_ I recieve my selection call, after BMQ and PAT my family and I are all moving to Kingston for my QL3, however mine are also 52 mnths. Good luck though.

Mud


----------



## NavyHopeful (30 May 2011)

This is a very good question, and it affects more people than we realize.  I will also be a new daddy while I am away at BMQ in July.  Actually, it is so tight... I report in St. Jean on July 9th by 2000hrs, and my son is due on July 14th.  My wife keeps trying to find ways to go into labour two weeks early, and while I appreciate the effort, I wish she'd be patient and let him come on his own terms. :

Anyways, I told you that to tell you this:  One of my friends is a Sgt. with the Air Force.  He is an RMS Clerk and is usuually responsible for these types of questions.  He told me that the standard procedure for obtain PMQ is for you to be posted at a location first, and then you had to submit a request to be placed on the waiting list (depending on the location, and the demand for housing, you may be better looking ahead of time to rent when you get there).

My wife and I are looking ahead a bit to when I complete BMQ, and we know that my trade QL3 will be in Halifax, NS (Weapons Engineering Technician - Navy), so we have begun to look at the local MLS and kijiji.ca for places to rent, just to get an idea on prices.  We don't believe on jumping the gun justt yet, though.  I'm not sure how long the waiting list is for Hali PMQ, or what other variables may arise during my training.

I do know, however, that if your QL3 is in Borden, that there are some cheap places to rent in the surrounding area.  I grew up near Borden, so I know the area pretty well.  If you'd like a bit of a virtual tour of the area, I'd be more than happy to give you my  :2c: if you think it'll help.

Good luck to you, brother, and I hope that you and I can make our sons proud!!!

Rev


----------



## startbutton (13 Jun 2011)

You cannot get a PMQ, or move your family until after you successfully complete BMQ, after the CFAEP.  Once finished, you have the ability to memo to have restrictions lifted, and family moved if your course is longer then 180 days.


----------



## NavyHopeful (13 Jun 2011)

startbutton said:
			
		

> You cannot get a PMQ, or move your family until after you successfully complete BMQ, after the CFAEP.  Once finished, you have the ability to memo to have restrictions lifted, and family moved if your course is longer then 180 days.



Sorry... couldn't find what the acronym CFAEP stands for...  can anyone shed some light???

Thanks.

Rev


----------



## mckenziediesel (13 Jun 2011)

CFAEP= Canadian Forces Aboriginal Entry Program.  So far I am playing the waiting game. I was told I met medical and interview standards, I am just sitting back and waiting for a letter or call.


----------



## NavyHopeful (14 Jun 2011)

Well good luck.  I hope you get the call soon...

I just swore in on June 3rd, so thankfully my wait was not as long as some others, but I wish the best for you.

Rev


----------

